# Compaq Laptop - Access Boot Menu



## jreno (Dec 4, 2007)

I am trying to reimage a Compaq Evo N1020v laptop that is currently running Win XP. I have attempted to run the boot from the cdrom with the reinstallation and ghost cd's and it does not do so. I entered this using F10. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mgkyle (Dec 17, 2008)

I suspect you have figured out a way to fix this, seeing it has been a year. Since I have been trying to figure out a related problem, google directed me here and I figure that someone else might need a hand.

The Compaq restore CDs have additional options that are not listed automatically. You have to press Ctrl + Backspace to see them.

http://davidsterry.com/2006/09/hp-recovery-cd-tricks.html

Good luck to all.


----------

